# The things you find down the street!!!!!



## bentwoody66 (May 8, 2010)

On my way to work on Friday I noticed a yard sale 2 blocks from my house with some BMX bikes for sale. I stopped to check them out but they were junk Wally-world specials. The people said "there's more around the corner". When I got to the back of the house this is what hit me in the face. Was It worth the money I paid?????


----------



## pedal alley (May 8, 2010)

neat tricycle. what pitch chain ?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 8, 2010)

1" pitch. I'm trying to narrow down a year on it. Can't find any numbers on it. Was $45 too much? Whats it worth?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 8, 2010)

I think you did well for $45 It looks to be in very nice shape.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get tires for these? The one back tire has come apart.


----------



## pedal alley (May 8, 2010)

well, i gave $50. for the murray 1" pitch tricycle.
as for the tires.. i'v been told a guy in waynesville
has solid tires.still waiting to find out more info.
bring yours over & we'll race thru the cemetary. LOL.


----------



## MartyW (May 8, 2010)

Thats very cool.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2010)

What size rear tire do you need? Looks like it might take either a 12x1.75 or 14x1.75. I have some NOS trike tires in my vintage trike parts stash and could check for you. Only asking $10 + shipping for one which is what I bought them for.

I agree, you did good for $45 on this vintage chain drive Colson. I'm guessing mid/late '40s for age since it has the same paint scheme design as my 12" Colson tricycle of the same vintage.

Dave


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 9, 2010)

The rear tires on this one are 16x1.75 and the front is 20x1.75 they are good-years, I'd like to keep them all matching. I know beggars can't be choosers. I also need a pair of ball end or other pre-war tricycle grip.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2010)

bentwoody66 said:


> The rear tires on this one are 16x1.75 and the front is 20x1.75 they are good-years, I'd like to keep them all matching. I know beggars can't be choosers. I also need a pair of ball end or other pre-war tricycle grip.




Ken,

I have a 16x1.75 NOS Firestone tricycle tire, but no Good-Years. In fact I have two extra ones if you'd like to re-tire both rear wheels with look-alike Firestones. I also have a slightly used (still real good tread) 20x1.75 CLIPPER tire that's currently mounted on a trike front wheel, but not a Colson trike wheel. If you'd be interested in any or all of these tires, just email me at stroller1986 @ yahoo. com <no spaces> and we can work out the total with shipping and payment method. I've been buying tricycle parts on ebay over the years, "ridingtoy" is also my ebay username, and I'm always happy to help out with parts. I don't make any profit off any of them, I just offer them FS at cost or less to help support others in their tricycle restoration efforts.

I recall MemoryLaneClassics used to have NOS ball end grips to fit trikes. Sometimes I'll buy them off ebay, but lately the prices have been kinda high on ones I could really use.

Dave


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 20, 2010)

hey ken, when is the tricycle motor due to arrive ?
congrats..by the way .


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 23, 2010)

In November around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it gonna be a girls motor or a boys motor? lol


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a motor without the ball bearings or stick shift. HA-HA


----------

